# Who's Cooking Today...Anyone?



## Bruce B (Oct 19, 2005)

Got three racks of Baby Backs going on early this afternoon. Trying out three new sauces in my never ending search for the "best" sauce. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 19, 2005)

well what are the three?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Got three racks of Baby Backs going on early this afternoon. Trying out three new sauces in my never ending search for the "best" sauce. Will keep you posted.



Yeah Brucie, inquiring minds want to know.........


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 19, 2005)

Sticky Fingers Original, Tom & Josh's Orgasmic Slabs Sauce, Olde Ray's Apple Cinnamon


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 19, 2005)

Olde Ray's Apple Cinnamon sounds really good!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like desert! :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's a couple pics to get it started:

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos? ... =481083778


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Not getting very far with that link, Bruce.. :-(

This one should work.. 

http://community.webshots.com/album/481083778bVefHF


----------



## Shawn White (Oct 19, 2005)

not cookin, still eatin turkey legs here

but I did start 2 flats for Montreal Smoked Meat using a dry cure approach (modified pastrami recipe), you may recall I flavor brined the last attempt for 10 days ... can't wait to see how these ones turn out


----------



## K Kruger (Oct 19, 2005)

> can't wait to see how these ones turn out


Ditto. I'm interested to see if you have a preference.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 19, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Not getting very far with that link, Bruce.. :-(
> 
> This one should work..
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/album/481083778bVefHF



Don't know what the problem is, it works for me here.

That reminds me, I have to go start the fire.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The Joker":3ev6wlp7]Not getting very far with that link said:
> 
> 
> > http://community.webshots.com/album/481083778bVefHF[/url]
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The Joker":180uutyy]Not getting very far with that link said:
> 
> 
> > http://community.webshots.com/album/481083778bVefHF[/url]
> ...


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm gettin it.  Now I want some more! :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Bruce, if I send my cousine over there would you give her one rack and I will have her stick it in the mail?  Thanks buddy. =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 19, 2005)

Get her on her way, she's got until about 6 or 6:30p to get here. 

OK, put the ribs on at 1:45pm; at 2:45pm the lid temp is at 242 and the top rate is at 214, time to start closing down the vents, be right back.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Sticky Fingers Original, Tom & Josh's Orgasmic Slabs Sauce, Olde Ray's Apple Cinnamon



Slab's sauce is pretty good. My favorite on rib's right now.

Rich Decker
www.lostnationvt.com


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 19, 2005)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Made my first batch of brisket chili this afternoon... Had a little chunk of brisket leftover from the weekend... (actually guarded it so I _would_ have it for chili)
> 
> Just used my favorite _easy_ chili recipe and substituted the chopped brisket in place of the ground beef or turkey. Turned out really good !  =D>



What recipie did you use.  Come on and share!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Bruce, those finished pics look Fantastik!!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 19, 2005)

Here ya go guys and gals, the baby back report.

I put the ribs on at 1:45p, using 4 small chunks of cherry and 2 chunks of pecan wood, cooking temps held throughout the cook between 225-235. At 4:00p I spritzed the ribs with apple juice. At 5:15p I checked the ribs and they were nearly done, they past the tear test and the bend test easily. At this point I sauced them and returned them to the cooker until 5:45p

They were extremely tender, not falling off the bone, but with your bite the bone came clean. As far as the sauces go; I thought the Slabs sauce matched well with their rub and it was very tasty, minimaly sweet , but tomatoey, very slight vinegar background with a peppery finish, also a very noticeable pieces of spices or something in there, has a mouthfeel to it. A "just about right" amount of heat.  Not sweet enough for the wife and daughter. This sauce and their rub has partly led to the Slabs being if not the hottest, one of the hottest teams on the KCBS circuit this year.

The Sticky Fingers sauce was very good, a KC style sauce, sweet but not overpowering, excellent flavor, no heat to speak of. I enjoyed it as did the spouse and off-spring. For coming from a commercial chain of Q restaraunts, it is the best Q restaraunt sauce I have ever tasted.

Olde Ray's, however, won the day. This sauce is sweet and has a very distinct apple flavor with small bits of apple or apple pulp in the sauce and just a hint of cinnamon. It matched extremely well with the pork flavor and was unique as BBQ sauces go. It's a keeper.

I would not hesitate to buy either sauce again. I have uploaded the remaining pictures, use the links above to view.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 20, 2005)

Great looking pic's Brucie!  Making me hungry!!


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Hey Bruce, if I send my cousine over there would you give her one rack and I will have her stick it in the mail?  Thanks buddy. =P~



I heard she already had a rack! :!:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn those really look great Bruce!!  That's the way I like them at home, moist, sweet and sticky!  Finger lickin' good!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

